# new to the hobby and need help



## jtderr (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi all I have been hanging around on the forum for a couple weeks now as I'm just getting into N scale. I bought a used layout with 3 separate tracks. I have a Bachmann explorer train set and a Bachmann trolley. Using a transformer with 18 vdc can I run more than one engine at once on other tracks? Tom.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

You can run multiple trains, but they'll all go the same direction/speed at the same time as they are all receiving current from the same device at the same time. 

If you want to have multiple trains going different speeds/directions, then you'll need to go DCC (vs your current DC power set-up)


----------



## jtderr (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I bought this layout used and it was built years ago. I'm adding some of my own ideas to it but will keep it as old style as I can. I have another layout coming that I got on Ebay that someone started and give up on I will send pictures of them but don't know if this is the right place to post them or not.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

jtderr said:


> I have a Bachmann explorer train set and a Bachmann trolley. Using a transformer with 18 vdc can I run more than one engine at once on other tracks? Tom.





sstlaure said:


> If you want to have multiple trains going different speeds/directions, then you'll need to go DCC (vs your current DC power set-up)


Tom, it CAN be done with the DC system you have now by adding seperate transformers--One for each independant train you want to run. Your layout (track) will also have to be divided up into seperate electrical blocks, reflecting this as well, each fully insulated from the other and controlled by individual switches (circuit breakers) wired to the transformers, either directly or indirectly through controllers, depending on the amount of independantly running trains you'll be operating simultaneously. 

Atlas has the easiest method in achieving ths, as the concept for this is actually quite simple. http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Atlas-12-The-Complete-Atlas-Wiring-Book-p/atl-bk12.htm Or like what sstlaure suggested, simply change over to a DCC system, as this method would be much simpler. The bottom line here though, is that it can be done successfully either way. Your choice.

Routerman


----------



## jtderr (Dec 7, 2008)

The layout has three seperate tracks each has it's own terminal. I will stick with the Dc system for now and look into the DCC at a later date as funds come available I'm 62 years old and on a fixed income so I must take it one step at a time. Thanks for the advice Tom.


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Great Man - You are all set - Looking forward to seeing some pix of your stuff. Steve


----------



## jtderr (Dec 7, 2008)

How do I post pictures I have never done that before?


----------



## jtderr (Dec 7, 2008)

I may have just figured it out . I will to post a picture of the layout.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

I was going to say, yes, you can run more than one engine on the same track, that is if you're running several locos in a lash up and all powered. That's if I understood the question right. In one picture you have two locos hooked up together, is one a dummy? You can run several powered units like those two together.


----------



## jtderr (Dec 7, 2008)

Yes that is a dummy. So if I understand this right I could run 2 powered trolleys on the same track? If so, if one runs faster does it matter which one is in the lead?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Put the faster one up front, but check it often for over heating!


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

If the speed isn't to far off, you can do it, run two lashed together, if ya want to run em seperate but on the same track, you can't, you'll need DCC to do that. I run as many as four locomotives hooked together on long trains with lots of cars, it's both fun and looks cool, so you can run two if they are together. Make sense?


----------



## hassdad (Nov 24, 2011)

*track for n scale*

I'm looking for someone who can describe curved track sections and tell me if i can get a oval track that is only 17 inches wide?? I saw somewhere while surfing the web about tracks that they called a mini- track and it came in 60 degree sections and if i understood it correctly it had a picture of a circle track and said it was 105 mm. I went to my local hobby shop and the sales person there said their was no such thing and the smallest track width was 24 inches. My problem is the only space i have is 17 1/2 inches with no possibility of a wider track system. my HO train had been is a box for several years because of limited space and i sold it but have the itch again. thanks Bob H


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Are we talking Ho or N
Ho would be 18 and 24 inches

N I have seem down to 8". 11 and 12.5 inches in N scale will run most engines and long cars but might look odd on the really long stuff. 9" stuff it starts getting tough. I would look for 15" stuff as your outer main line. 

Look at Mike's sight, up top >Track Products
http://www.fiferhobby.com/


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bob H,

Read Choo Choo Greg's thread on prebending flex track ...

"The compression limit of the inner ties of HO flex track will allow down to as little as 4 inch radiius curves..."

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3931

Your operational limit will likely not be how small of a circle you can make with flex track, but rather how small of a circle (radius) your loco and cars will happily operate on (without wheel binding, too much inner-curve overhang, etc.)

TJ


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

TJ is right, flex track is the way to go. I've been in N scale for forty years and never heard of sectional track that tight, but that doesn't mean there isn't any. Personally, i love flex track and that's all I ever use. Atlas code 80 nickel silver, fewer joints, which I solder.


----------

